
The struggle of teaching yourself - ta3hoon
What is your experience learning on your own?<p>I&#x27;ve found these are the biggest pain points when it comes to teaching myself different things (music, coding, drawing, language, etc.)<p>* Having a broad or vague goal instead of broken down milestones (i.e. &quot;learn how to make music&quot; vs. &quot;learn how dominant chords are used in this one song&quot;)<p>* For the bigger goals, a sense of overwhelming by all the different topics and available materials (for music, some of the things I&#x27;ve come across and interested in - jazz piano, pop piano, improvising, accompaniment, composing...)<p>* Questioning whether the tutorial&#x2F;book&#x2F;resource I&#x27;m using is worth it or a waste of time. I think this is in large part due to the fact that most resources you find are not specifically tailored to what you&#x27;re trying to accomplish.<p>* The psychological stuff - self doubt, procrastination, etc.<p>* Not dedicating time each day to making progress (possibly because of some of the above)<p>What have you found that works for you when you&#x27;re trying to teaching yourself something?<p>What do you struggle with the most?<p>Why did you decide to teach yourself vs. other options that may have been available?<p>What is your best&#x2F;worst learning experience?<p>How do you define your goals? (success metrics)<p>What are some of the other things you think about?
For example:<p>* budget<p>* time<p>* discipline&#x2F;commitment (hobby vs. something you really want in your life)<p>* considering a more traditional learning environment (classes, college, lessons)<p>* online learning sites (MOOCs, Youtube, etc.)
======
PaulHoule
After getting a PhD I don't have patience to take classes!

Definitely I see many people on Hacker News who are looking for solutions to
the problem you are talking about.

I don't think there is one single solution for everyone and every subject, but
I think everybody needs some package of resources.

------
leonard_cohen
Yeah, Same here. Recoomend a book : Principles.

